# cervix checkers q. please



## lovebeingamomma (Mar 16, 2007)

I've been checking my cervix for a few months now, off and on. Last month seemed pretty normal, beginning of the cycle cervix was low, traveling upwards higher and higher day after day. This cycle, I checked it on day 7, it was down as low as could be. Today, to my surprise, I can just barely feel it, it shot up to the highest position. Would you say this could be normal and I'm just going to ovulate sooner than expected? I'm been O'ing the last 6 months between day 16-18.


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

Did you check it at the same time of day? It can fluctuate by the hour. First thing in the morning is always high for me. By noon or so it's a more acurate representation of my level of fertility at that time. I do think it's kinda early to be fertile, considering you don't normally O for several days yet.

Also, take into consideration taht it's more than just the hight that counts. The more you do it the more you will recognise the softness and openness of your cervix. I find the softness the most telling feature personally. It gets very hard like the tip of my nose when I'm not fertile.









Hope I helped.


----------



## Mother Cake (Jan 2, 2010)

My cervix never follows the patterns described in the books--to me it seems lower when I'm fertile and higher when I'm not. But I agree with the pp that it varies depending on time of day, and that how soft/open or firm/closed it is is a key thing to be aware of. Also, mine can change depending on how, um, horny I am.









HTH


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

also the position you are in when checking can change it (laying down... one leg up on the bathtub and standing... sitting on the toilet or edge of the tub...)


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

Yea if you are squatting or bearing down at all it'll feel lower.


----------

